# New Holland 7108 loader same as Ford 7108 Loader?



## mr holland (Jun 8, 2021)

I have a Ford 1520 and it calls for the Ford 7108 loader but I can't locate one. I have found a New Holland 7108 and based on the pics and measurements I can obtain via phone it looks exactly the same. It's a long way from me so I want to be sure it'll work. Anybody have any advice. I can't open any spec's for either loader on my computer.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

See attached parts diagram entitled "New Holland 7108-SERIES - FORD LOADER(01/87 - 09/96)". New Holland or Ford...the same loader.










New Holland 7108-SERIES - FORD LOADER(01/87 - 09/96) Parts


New Holland 7108-SERIES - FORD LOADER(01/87 - 09/96) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------

